

Show HN: Quick project workspaces - webbruce

Whenever I start a project with a freelance client I thought it would be cool if I could create a workspace for the project management side of things super quickly (no signups, etc).  Also as a college student a tool to help manage simple todo's and organize email better would help wonders with our large class projects.<p>Anywho I've been coding this bad boy up called Ready, Takeoff! that gives the ability to do both of these things, college projects and freelance-to-client management.<p>Check out the screenshot demo and let me know your thoughts.
http://readytakeoff.com
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://readytakeoff.com>

